# Is your bank as lousy as mine?



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

Recently I opened a checking acct. at Fifth Third bank.
I don't know if this bank could be found only in certain areas.
Anyway, I joined the bank because I received in the mail an offer that if I did and I
opened the acct within 3 mos of the opening they would give $300.
Well of course I wanted to give it a shot. Who couldn't use $300. free money.

Anyway, when I filled out the paper work it wasn't told to me until afterward that only one cell phone number could be used per household.
So much confusion happened with that one because even though the cell phone was in my name I had I'myourpal use it.
So I used my e-mail address for them to call me.
Now the next part was I was trying to call them and besides to wait on the phone for almost 30 minutes they never even connected me to the right person twice.

I tried to use Zelle with this bank and that is one messed up business they have going.
Does anyone know of this bank/ What do you think of it?
If not, did anything like this happen to you at your bank?


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Can't say that has happened with my bank.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2022)

Have no problems with my Bank.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2022)

I’ve had the same no frills free checking  account since 1989 with no significant problems, but I also have very low expectations.


----------



## Flarbalard (Sep 1, 2022)

Too early to tell.  The bank we had been doing business was recently swallowed by another and changes are happening, so far things seem to be ok.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 1, 2022)

I use a credit union and am very happy with it. Have been using it for many years.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 1, 2022)

Having never used a phone for banking I don't know much about your problems...  

We mostly use the credit union my wife started using many years ago, we have one of the lowest account numbers.  Not much of a reason to stick with them, but we do.  Not perfect but we are used to them.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 1, 2022)

been at the same back for over 60 years, in fact the credit union is offering better CD rates. Was thinking about moving a little to them, but just yesterday I told my wife, 
"I am just going to Cheers it." 
She looked puzzled "What?" 
"I love to go where everyone knows my name."


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2022)

Never a problem with my bank. They've always provided excellent service.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 1, 2022)

Have not heard of that bank.  We joined a credit union as soon as we were able - no fees and they pay interest on checking too.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2022)

I also get interest on both of my accounts there.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> Too early to tell.  The bank we had been doing business was recently swallowed by another and changes are happening, so far things seem to be ok.


Consider yourself very lucky.
I'm going back to Chase the second I'm able to do so.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

Ok it seems to be the consensus that a lot of members here use a credit union..
Can someone explain how these work? Especially, the ones that give interest on checking. Can you have your SSI check transferred to them? 
How do you locate one of these?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 1, 2022)

I have my savings, CDs, checking, brokerage,,,etc. all at my pension management company.  And yes you can direct deposit your SS by going online to your SSA account and filing out the request to do so, you will need the account number and routing code to complete the request, be patient, takes a little while to activate it through the SSA.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> I have my savings, CDs, checking, brokerage,,,etc. all at my pension management company.  And yes you can direct deposit your SS by going online to your SSA account and filing out the request to do so, you will need the account number and routing code to complete the request, be patient, takes a little while to activate it through the SSA.


Yes I know how it takes. It took 2 months for the transfer from Chase to this LOUSY bank now.
Now I need to do it again.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 1, 2022)

I use a credit union and they're horrible. They're supposed to exist as non-profits to benefit their customers, but they seem to be more interested in profit than anything else. And their website sucks. They had one page that asked for the user's SSN, and it wasn't even a secure page! I called them to complain and they fixed it, but WTF. That's bad. I need to switch to another bank, but they all seem to have bad ratings.


----------



## caroln (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Anyway, I joined the bank because I received in the mail an offer that if I did and I
> opened the acct within 3 mos of the opening they would give $300.
> Well of course I wanted to give it a shot. Who couldn't use $300. free money.


Sounds like you got $300 worth of hassle.  Sometimes it's just not worth it!


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Recently I opened a checking acct. at Fifth Third bank.
> ...
> Does anyone know of this bank/ What do you think of it?
> If not, did anything like this happen to you at your bank?



The Fifth Third bank doesn't cover the state I live in, but they only have a three and a half star review rating on wallethub, and the reviews I just looked at were all really bad.  But, might be worth jumping through all the hoops to get the $300 (they are now offering $375).  But if it were me I would only do the absolute minimum to satisfy the requirements to get the free money and I would do my real banking someplace else and close the Fifth Third account later.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> The Fifth Third bank doesn't cover the state I live in, but they only have a three and a half star review rating on wallethub, and the reviews I just looked at were all really bad.  But, might be worth jumping through all the hoops to get the $300 (they are now offering $375).  But if it were me I would only do the absolute minimum to satisfy the requirements to get the free money and I would do my real banking someplace else and close the Fifth Third account later.


I received the money today. I just need to wait for a couple of other transactions to be fulfilled and then I'm out there


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 2, 2022)

Turns out I was able to leave that lousy bank today 
As it goes, I'm going to stay where i was and not move again unless someone says,
This is a holdup!!!


----------

